# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Lighting for Dart Frogs and Plants

## PharaohEdge

Will I be able to house these dart frogs and live plants with the current light system I have? If not, what lighting system do you recommend.


Tank Size: 
48x18x21 (75 Gallon) 
Will be separated into three sections / (3x) 16x18x21

Dart Frog Species: 
1: Dendrobates leucomelas (Bumble Bee Dart Frog)
2: Dendrobates tinctorius azureus (Blue Dart Frog)
3: Undecided

Current Lighting: 
Marineland 36-48 inch light (Meant for aquariums)

Lighting Specifications:
7800 Kelvin
468 Lumen

----------

